# Brown patches on terrapin skin?



## Freyblah

I've recently got a terrapin who used to be outdoor and wasn't well coming out of hibernation. He's definitely underweight and was inappetend and lethargic. He's now lively & eating well. I'm working on fattening him up but I've just noticed some brown patches on his skin, it looks like the brown is coming off slowly when he's in the water. Is this normal shedding or could it be something else? Thanks!


----------



## ClaudineM

Freyblah said:


> I've recently got a terrapin who used to be outdoor and wasn't well coming out of hibernation. He's definitely underweight and was inappetend and lethargic. He's now lively & eating well. I'm working on fattening him up but I've just noticed some brown patches on his skin, it looks like the brown is coming off slowly when he's in the water. Is this normal shedding or could it be something else? Thanks!
> View attachment 361810
> 
> View attachment 361809
> 
> View attachment 361811
> 
> View attachment 361808


Some sort of skin fungal infection . 
I’d dry dock

What type of Terrapin & what age ? What’s the outdoor set up like ? What’s he fed ?


----------



## ian14

I would suggest a vet


----------

